# Delete please



## neale620 (Feb 19, 2020)

I do not know how to delete adds


----------



## denali1322 (Jun 3, 2013)

Moosejaw has 30% rewards on any full price purchase right now (and they have this foot bar). It's not cash off, but it will get you 30% of price back in reward dollars. Plus free shipping.


----------

